# Grass thinning due to neighbor's sprinkler



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

One of my neighbors waters every day, and some of my grass gets hit. I noticed recently the soil is always damp and my grass is thinning in that area from the overspray. Think I should offer to help adjust them? Even if I did, their irrigation people might might change it back again when they start it up in the Spring some year...I think that's why it is the way it is. The guy was adjusting the spray during fairly high wind one time.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Sounds like a perfect nighttime op to change the sprayer radius


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Sounds like a perfect nighttime op to change the sprayer radius


The funny thing is, they wouldn't care or notice one bit. If only I had the correct adjustment tool for the darkside's product.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

If you have a good relationship with them just talk to them about it...if not plant some thujas or put a fence up.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> If you have a good relationship with them just talk to them about it...if not plant some thujas or put a fence up.


If they even want to change it. Some people are hesitant or against changing things. We will see. 
Actually, there is a bush there, and they contemplated taking it out, but I convinced them to leave it. A tree, too! Some of it sneaks past the obstacles, and the shade from the bush and tree means it's perpetually moist this time of year. I think I may overseed that area first, and take advantage of the moisture before I talk with them, since it's thinning anyway.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Ive had smilar issues with current neighbors. They all have landscape- yard people who set the sprinklers to run every night along our fence line so my lawn was becoming a soupy mess. I mention it to both. One said sorry and fixed it. The other did the same but now its flooding again. I think I will just install root barrier along the fence. That wil keep The water on their side.


----------

